# So we found a cockatiel..



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Yep. A Cockatiel, on our roof yesterday afternoon. We currently have him { pretty sure it's a male from what I've researched } in a dog kennel, where all of yesterday he spent cowered in a corner after he gobbled up our ancient seeds. Today we bought him some pellet food, cuttlebone and a toy. We also added in some branches for Cinna { that's what we named him.. }. Today he's been much better, sitting on the branch, not a timid looking, though he still shakes a little whenever anyone gets near his cage. 
I'm personally kind of scared of birds.. I tried to move his perch because it fell, and he was jabbing at it with his beak, so now I'm terrified to put my hands anywhere near him. We plan to leave him be in his cage for the next week or at least till he seems comfortable. 

Any advice on caring for Cockatiel's would be greatly appreciated, suggestions on other things to get him, and please, please, please suggestions on socializing him! 
We set up ad's on Craigslist and Kijiji saying we found a lost cockatiel, so he may or may not be a permanent resident, but advice is still appreciated. Thanks! <3


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Do you have much experience with birds? It sounds like you're doing every thing okay if you're planning on only having him short term. Cuttlebone isn't necessary. A few perches of different diameter and texture are good. Please research and make sure the branches you put in are safe .. What kind of dog kennel is it? Make sure the bar spacing isn't so large he can fit his head through.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Also, have you seen him eat the pellets? While pellets are MUCH better for parrots it's possible that it's not what he ate in his actual home and so he could be wary ofThem and not eat. Id offer some seed mixed with the pellet and maybe some fruits and veggies just to make sure he's eating.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Also, avianavenue is a WONDERFUL parrot forum and I would suggest joining - you will get a lot more advice and help! Could potentially help find the owner too as there are LOTS of members.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you end up keeping him I'd run him to the vet to make sure his nails and beak are in order. I also personally think a clipped bird is safest to tame, especially since this one clearly already got away once.
Clearly if you keep him you'll need a cage and tons more toys. I might even recommend a friend. Different size and texture perches are really important. 

Like was said mix seed and pellet. He may have ate one or the other. You can decide which is best if you keep him; my vet and myself recommend nutriberries. 

For taming, here's the unfortunate part. At some time you are gonna have to stick your arm in the cage. First though his cage should be put in a well trafficked area of the house and all but the back covered. Get him used to humans. Start sitting near him and just talking or singing. Watch a movie together or read him a book. Then you have to get him used to you directly. That's right, hand in the Cage. Take treats with you and get comfy. Once you have him at least not wary of your hand you can move on. 



When you advertise him, don't post a picture and keep in mind birds travel and rapidly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FutureDVM (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you mind if I ask where you are from? A member on the bird forum I'm a member of just lost a lutino cockatiel.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

If you can somehow take a picture of what he is living in right now I'm sure we can make some more suggestions as well!


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank's everyone! 
The dog kennel has pretty big spacing, he sticks his head in and out when he's strutting around the mirror. We decided that if no one responds in around a week we'll definitely buy him a new home. His pellet food isn't really all pellet there is some seeds and stuff in there as well. 

I've actually never had a bird before, so this is all a brand new experience for me, but thankfully it's not only me who lives here and I have others to help me tame him. 
He's mostly gray, Future. But I live in North East Florida (;


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The mirror might back track socialization if it's anything like budgies.


----------



## FutureDVM (Sep 18, 2013)

Pan&Lou said:


> Thank's everyone! The dog kennel has pretty big spacing, he sticks his head in and out when he's strutting around the mirror. We decided that if no one responds in around a week we'll definitely buy him a new home. His pellet food isn't really all pellet there is some seeds and stuff in there as well. I've actually never had a bird before, so this is all a brand new experience for me, but thankfully it's not only me who lives here and I have others to help me tame him. He's mostly gray, Future. But I live in North East Florida (;


Oh, okay. The one I was thinking of is mostly yellow and was lost in South Florida. I also highly recommend joining avianavenue if you do end up keeping him. You will get lots of great advice there and there are tons of 'tiel owners!


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Its wonderful that you've taking this guy in and are willing to give him a home if his owner does not turn up!

If you *do* end up keeping him a new cage is a MUST. Obviously, the bigger the better. I highly recommend flight cages. When choosing cages for parrots the amount of horizontal space is 100 times more important that the height of the cage. The bar spacing should be small enough so that he (or she) can not fit their head through the bars. 1/2 inch bar spacing would be ideal. 

Cage accessories. Like I already said, lots of perches of different diameters and textures are really important to keep his feet nice and healthy. I'd suggest at least 4-5 different ones. A few different wooden perches, some rope perches.. anything else you can find, really. Toys are also important. I have had lots of birds but never a cockatiel so I'm not sure what toys they specifically like.. You might have to try some different things until you figure out his preference. Shredding toys, chewing ones, ones that make noise.. The goal here is to make sure he is not bored. Boredom can lead to many behavioral problems. 

I usually place my birds cages in areas with lots of traffic so that they have as much human interaction as possible - but I guess that really depends on the individual bird. Since your guy is no doubt scared and nervous around you I would put him somewhere quiet so that he can get used to his surroundings. BUT, you don't want him off in some room by himself. What I would personally do it put him in an area where you spend a lot of time, but maybe drape a blanket or towel or something over one half of the cage to help make him feel more secure.. that way he does have that security, but he is also seeing you and learning that you will not hurt him.

As you seem to know, pellet diets are better for birds than seed mixes, just like some block diets are better for our rats. A bird on an all seed diet, or another bad diet, can develop liver diseases, and other illnesses. It can significantly shorten their lifespans. A high-quality pellet is what needs to be fed. I used Zupreem - it's not one of the best, but it's not bad either and it's all I have available in stores around me. If he's not used to pellets you will need to convert him over starting by using the pellets you want him eating mixed with seed or something he will eat. Fresh fruits and veggies every day also go a long way in making sure parrots live long and healthy lives. He could probably eat the same fruits/veggies that you give your rats. 

Talk to him, give him treats if he will let you, but don't ever stick your hand in the cage and try to grab him or pet him if he isn't interested. The goal is to gain his trust and eventually for him to come to you. I would probably do frequent 'taming' sessions that last about 10-15 minutes throughout the day. (not much longer so as not to stress him out too much). Some birds can be tamed quickly.. some take weeks.. some take months. Some are never truly tamed. It's up to the individual bird. But the more time you spend with him the more success you will have. 

Oh, a note on clipping his wings. Wing clipping is a personal choice. Some people are all for it, and some are against it. I'm somewhere in the middle I guess, but it's a decision you'll have to make yourself.. It could be in your benefit to clip, though. Along with making the bird feel more dependent on you, if he does happen to get out you'll have an easier time catching him. If you DO clip make sure it's done properly, please. If you need help I can try and explain what to do to you. The most important thing is clip the right feathers and not to clip too many of them. If too many are clipped you will have a bird that drops to the ground like a rock and this can be very dangerous. (I had a budgie who was clipped in the pet store before I brought him home and he broke his keel bone from a drop because he couldn't even glide)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A further note on clipping, if you decided to do it do a two-wing clip. I like to leave birds flighted at least somewhat so a two wing clip done properly should allow the cockatiel minor flight -- on top of gliding. The first week, let him get used to it and be wary. He won't be happy and it may be strange to adapt.

And the pet stores will recommend a vertical cage. I listened and got a huge vertical cage for my budgies...guess what, birds only like to occupy the top half of their cage. Waste of space. Also pay attention to the doors, as small doors or awkwardly placed ones will be a terror later.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Ugh nanashi, aren't one wing clips horrible  they throw the poor birds so off balance. I find them cruel honestly. I like to clip the first 4-5 primary flight feathers. But the exact number I clip depends on the bird, their comfort level and how strong of a flyer they are.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Oh, and when clipping make sure they are clean, even cuts done at the same length. Uneven/messy clips can irritate the bird and in some cases can lead to barbering/plucking of the feathers. It's not common, and cockatiels are usually fine, but it's still good to be careful!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Emily7 said:


> Ugh nanashi, aren't one wing clips horrible  they throw the poor birds so off balance. I find them cruel honestly. I like to clip the first 4-5 primary flight feathers. But the exact number I clip depends on the bird, their comfort level and how strong of a flyer they are.


I clip only during socializing or times like illness or me moving when I need to have the birds under more control. I actually stopped when the vet tech mutilated my poor bird's wings, my budgie with a neurological disorder. I thought Whisper wasn't going to make it.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

That's awful.. My birds are usually flighted as well. A breeder I got m African grey from clipped her wings before she even learned to fly. You could say I was NOT happy. I had requested for her to remain flighted... Clipping is great for socialization. It's also good for hormonal birds. My conure had to be clipped all the time. She was a sweetheart with me but liked to fly at other people and bite so it was just safest to leave her unflighted. I guess every situation is different. I'd clip the cockatiels but maybe give her a few days first. Having wings clipped can be quite traumatizing for some birds.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the interest.
Just a quick question, I'm sitting in the room where his cage is and he's like, eating his perch, is that normal? 

I took note of brands that were recommended, but my PetCo doesn't have like, any high quality food. I have to drive down to Petsmart just to get the food I need my rats. If we keep him I'll look down at Petsmart and see what they have. Right now we're feeding him something called "Sunscription". 
I'm not sure about clipping the feathers at the moment. I know I don't want to have to do it, how much will it cost at other places? 

Joining Avian Avenue right now, Nanashi, thanks for the suggestion! 

Does anyone know anything about Cockatiel behaviors, like do they only preen when relaxed, do the different sounding chirps mean different things, etc.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Start here: http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php

It costs me about $15 to get wings clip, per bird. PetSmart sells Nutriberries, which I really recommend. They are supposedly nutritionally complete according to my vet.

As for eating the perch, his beak may be too long depending on how long he was out in the wild. Domesticated birds aren't well-suited to going natural surprisingly. He could be bored. He could be itchy.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I'll be reading it. 
$15's isn't that bad, where do you get them clipped? The vets? 
That'd make sense, he seems to just be grabbing it then dropping whatever he picks off of it onto the floor.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, I go to the vet. Call around a few exotic vets -- this would also be a great place to ask if they know if anyone has lost a cockatiel, plus shelters.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I used to get my birds wings and claws clipped by a exotic bird breeder. I would check around see if you have any bird shops usually they are affordable and experienced.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

I'd also get whoever you go to to teach you how to clip them yourself. If you have someone to help you it's really quite simple - especially with small birds. Keep in mind that if you take him to a vet it should be an avian vet. Lots of vets say they treat birds and are just completely clueless. They're not like other animals and unless a vet is specialized in them or has lots of experience they can end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Is he chewing the perch up or actually eating it? What kind of perch is it? My conure would chew up any perch I put in her cage if she could. Sometimes they just do that... Chew.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Snak shak make edible perches for birds an small animals, I know nothing about birds, but my rats are in LOVE with them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Talkcockatiel.com is a forum that works with this forum app I use on my phone (see obligatory signature). That's the only reason I know of that forum. It could be worth checking out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I'm registered on Talkcockatiel.com 
I think he's just chewing it, because there is pieces of the perch on the ground. 
He is getting visibly more comfortable with us. I was reading to him { and the rats..and the dog, and the frogs XD } and he started moving around his cage, eating and making little peeping noises. 
Thanks on the wing clipping advice, I'll search around for avian vets and bird shops around here.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Just as a little update, the bird is still with us, he's super vocal and seems comfortable with us now! 
Still looking for his owners though.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Pictures?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry none yet ^^
I can't attach my phone to this laptop.. and there aren't any pictures on the camera yet for some reason!
Hopefully I can get some asap.


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

ok I have 2 cockatiels and one *popcorn* is older than me iv had them my WHOLE life xD they are WONDERFULL pets, they do like seeds much more than pellets and toys will scare them at first not entertain them (leah loves her toys popcorn hates them) 
They don't usually bite hard and I think it would be good to handle him*wear some gloves just in case they get depressed being in a cage like a dog kennel for days on end so put him in a room put the kennel above the ground (they like being above the ground better than on the floor, they like being as high up as possuball , and open the kennel door and let him wander around he will get much more used to you if you just read in the room with him, no offense but keeping him in a kennel is cruel my birds don't even wan to stay in there big cage all day! 
hope I helped post some pictures for us please!!!


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't worry Soosler, you're not offending me. I know that's cruel to keep him in there, now that he seems a lot more comfortable to are leaving the door open for him and trying to let him find his own way out. { And, the kennel is on a table ^^ }
I have a question, I read that females will always have bands on their tail feathers. I noticed that on two or three of Cinna's feathers on his tail in the middle underside they are banded? Is this normal? Or does it just mean he's young or something and hasn't lost his juvenile color there?

















Sorry they are so big!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/cockatiels3.html


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

She's so pretty I had a white-faced pearl pied cockatiel named Nels when I was younger, I got her when I was 8 (she was at a petstore and I believe they didn't feed her for 3days, I went there 3 days in a row and she didn't have food and was missing some of her pretty tail feathers) she lived with me for 23 years and was a wonderful pet.


----------

